# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Kampong Glam - khu phố nhỏ quyến rũ ở Singapore - Du lịch Singapore

## hangnt

*Kampong Glam là nơi truyền thống được lưu giữ, với những quán ăn ngon, những cửa hiệu thời trang, nhà thờ hồi giáo...*

Theo nhiều người dân địa phương, Kampong Glam thực sự “glam” (glam theo tiếng địa phương là "quyến rũ"). Khu vực này có một sự pha trộn độc đáo giữa lịch sử, văn hóa và phong cách sống thời thượng.

Khu Kampong Glam ban đầu là một làng chài ở cửa sông Rochor. Năm 1822, Ngài Stamford Raffles, người tìm ra và gây dựng đất nước Singapore như ngày nay, đã phân bổ khu vực này cho vua Mã Lai Sultan Hussain Mohammed Shah và những người khác trong cộng đồng Hồi giáo, bao gồm cả những thương nhân Ảrập. Vì thế ngày nay tại đây, bạn có thể tìm hiểu sâu về lịch sử và văn hóa của những người theo đạo Hồi. 



Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Sultan.
Ở Kampong Glam, hãy tới Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Sultan, một địa điểm được coi là không thể không ghé qua. Nhà thờ có mái vòm dát vàng ròng đồ sộ và lễ đường rộng lớn, tạo ấn tượng với bất kỳ ai khi lần đầu nhìn thấy. Đây cũng chính là nơi tập trung đông nhất những người theo đạo Hồi ở Singapore.

Một điểm tham quan khác là Trung tâm Di sản Mã Lai, nơi trước đây từng là cung điện Hoàng gia Mã Lai ở Singapore. Nơi đây giờ là bảo tàng với mục đích trưng bày các di sản văn hóa của người Mã Lai, cộng đồng lớn thứ hai tại Singapore. Ngoài việc chiêm ngưỡng những hiện vật quý hiếm về văn hóa Mã Lai, bạn cũng sẽ được xem các bài thuyết trình đa phương tiện về các lễ hội, phong tục truyền thống… của người Mã Lai tại Singapore.

Mua sắm và ăn uống ở khu phố Ảrập cũng là một trải nghiệm thú vị ở đây. Khu phố Ảrập được trang hoàng theo phong cách đặc trưng của người theo đạo Hồi, thực đơn là những món ăn mang khẩu vị vùng Trung Đông, có chú thích ngắn gọn về xuất xứ món ăn để thực khách dễ lựa chọn.

Ăn uống xong, bạn đừng quên dạo phố để mua sắm vải vóc, phụ kiện, nữ trang dành cho phụ nữ, dù bạn có theo đạo Hồi hay không. Với những người thích mua sắm, khu Haji Lane đầy màu sắc, nơi có một dãy các cửa hàng đa nhãn hiệu, những cửa hàng nhỏ độc đáo, cũng như các quán cafe và quán bar phong cách, là điểm không thể bỏ qua. Bạn cũng có thể chọn những vật dụng truyền thống như thảm Ba tư, trang phục kebaya và nước hoa được làm thủ công. Du khách cũng có thể tìm thấy những mặt hàng đặc trưng như hàng thêu, đá quý, túi xách, hay dầu và nước hoa tự nhiên ở khu phố này.



Khu Haji Lane đầy màu sắc ở Kampong Glam. 
Khu Kampong Glam sẽ thực sự sống động trong tháng Ramadan, tháng nhịn ăn của người theo đạo Hồi. Đây là dịp hiếm hoi để bạn thực sự tìm hiểu về cuộc sống của con người nơi đây, cùng tham dự nghi thức "kết thúc chay tịnh" (iftar) vào các buổi tối, hoặc đi lang thang qua những khu chợ đêm nhộn nhịp.

_Theo ngoisao_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore* - *du lich singapore*

----------

